# Pedal car steering wheel mystery



## jeep girl (Aug 4, 2019)

Picked this steering wheel up at a swap meet. 
Do any of you know what pedal car it would go to?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 5, 2019)

This is half of an AMF pedal car/pedal tractor steering wheel. Here's a pedal car site that sells them - https://www.pedalcar.com/steering-wheels/?sort=featured&page=2 Hope that info helps.

Dave


----------



## jeep girl (Aug 6, 2019)

Okay, so somebody cut it in half apparently. 
Interesting. 
Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2019)

Put it on a dragster...


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 6, 2019)

jeep girl said:


> Okay, so somebody cut it in half apparently.
> Interesting.
> Thanks.



Yeah, they were prone to break after years of hard play. Probably UV rays from being left outside also weakened the plastic over time. I bought an old BIG 4 AMF (badged as Wards Garden Mark) pedal tractor from about 1974 years ago and that steering wheel was also broken off at the two arms near the center hub. AMF used to use metal steering wheels until sometime around the late 1960s/early '70s - not sure exactly when plastic replaced metal on them. They gradually kept using more and more plastic parts on their pedal vehicles, particularly tractors, into the 1980s. The last ones with the Roadmaster name were almost all plastic except the frame.

Dave


----------



## twg915 (Jun 24, 2020)

The AMF Indy Jr pedal car came with a half steering wheel. I restored one of these a couple of years ago and had to cut a regular steering wheel down.


----------



## jeep girl (Jun 24, 2020)

Good to know!
Thanks☺


----------

